# Solved: cannot copy files from DVD rom



## mjs69 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all

Trying to reinstall some music files I backed up to DVD+R, and I'm having some problems. The DVD drive seems to stop reading the DVD and freezes, and it gives me this error... "cannot copy data (filename) error cyclic redundancy check" I don't think it's a driver issue, I've reinstalled them a few times, nor is it a problem with the target folder, I've tried saving the files to a few different locations. The DVD itself is fine, the other computer reads it with no problems at all. It was created with Sonic RecordNow. The DVD drive does this on some other DVD's as well, but doesn't seem to do it on CD's. Any suggestions? I'd really like to get the music files back on the computer....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You've already done all the troubleshooting. The disk works fine in other computers, so the problem isn't with the disk. Other DVDs have similar problems in this drive, so that indicates a drive problem. CDs and DVDs are read differently, so it's entirely possible for one type to work but not the other. If this is a desktop computer, replace the optical drive. They're cheap. 

If it's a laptop, options are much more limited and more expensive. Since the disk is readable on another computer, copy the files off to a flash drive drive and then transfer them to the other computer.


----------



## mjs69 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll give that a shot...thanks!

I have read about applications that will retrieve data from damaged disks....just curious, would something like that work in this case?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The disk isn't damaged. You said it works perfectly fine on another computer. Use that computer to copy the files off.


----------



## mjs69 (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks much!


----------

